# sas durban



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

the old sas durban - which forms part of the maritime museum in durban - sinks at her moorings - 30.06.2020 - despite the fact she went to dry dock for repairs in august 2019 - she is moored next to 2 other tugs - jr more - which also went into drydock at the same time - aand the ulundi -which is on land next to the other 2 vessels and forms the trio of ships / tugs at the maritime museum


----------

